# 48# flat the other night.



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Caught on the muskingum the other night on a live bullhead, caught up on a sandbar in 5 foot of water. This is my first good one of the year, also caught a 23# earlier in the night. Fish was released after a few pics!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry heres pic!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats man!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome fish Kip! Congrats buddy.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish man! Congrats on the hawg!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish kip..i had no idea you were on ohio game fishing..i guess we shoulda talked about that at the family reunion..this is jacob by the way..and that is a monster cat..it looks bigger now than in the picture you sent me


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats kip


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good fish!


----------



## TBull (Sep 25, 2010)

Yet another PIG! Nice fish Kip! I am comin up there to fish with you boys next summer....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish for sure!! I would love to catch a flattie like that.


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome fish!

Jeff


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the HAWG...


----------

